# Freezing Rain - Várzea da Serra, Tarouca - 28 Fevereiro 2018



## AnDré (28 Fev 2018 às 19:30)

As imagens que se seguem são da freguesia de Várzea da Serra, no concelho de Tarouca.

Foram tiradas por um amigo, o Ismael Lourenço, esta manhã.

A chuva gelada de ontem, provocou o corte de energia, dificultou as telecomunicações, e cortou os acessos.
Há quase 24 horas que não há luz na freguesia, e como consequência, não tenho dados da estação.

Seguem então algumas imagens:














































































Time-lapse do dia de ontem, que partilhei no seguimento do Interior, onde se percebe o acumular do peso do gelo na vegetação.






Última imagem que tenho da webcam, quando os ramos das árvores já estavam muito abaixo do que é habitual:


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

Excelentes registos!

Felizmente a chuva congelante não é muito comum por cá...


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Fev 2018 às 22:22)

Boa reportagem.


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 23:07)

Absolutamente espectacular!!


----------



## Fil (1 Mar 2018 às 06:01)

Quanto a mim acho estas imagens mais impressionantes que as da neve. Fenómeno bastante raro por estes lados.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2018 às 11:21)

Nesta altura a freguesia continua sem luz e sem telefone.

Parece que houve muitos estragos, principalmente nos soitos.


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

Elucidativas!! A sequência da webcam é impressionante!


----------

